# Bluetooth Link Honda CRV



## sueg327 (Mar 13, 2011)

I git an LG Rumor touch yesterday and tried to link it to my 2010 CRV. The phone found the bluetooth but it wouldn't link because the car system requested a code of 0000 which I attempted to do. The system asked several times for the code but it didn't work. When I called Sprint for tech support, they told me the phone doesn't require a code. How do I get the car torecognize the phone?:4-dontkno


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

When I first link my phone to the bluetooth, I have to put the code in the phone . . not the car


----------



## sueg327 (Mar 13, 2011)

I called Sprint and they told me that there is no place to put the code in the phone. They said it doesn't require one. My last phone had a place in it but this one doesn't.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When it asks for the key, enter it via the phone


----------



## sueg327 (Mar 13, 2011)

I tried it 10 times in both the touch and querty areas before the car system, who gave me the code 0000, said it won't work.


----------

